# Stomach fat and Love Handles!!



## Go For It (Jan 21, 2010)

I got stomach fat and love handles I can't get rid of.

I go gym near enough everyday. Do about 35-40 mintues of running and the last 10 mins I run very fast (though I'm at a very high tempo from the start)

Afterwards I do alot of lightweight training and some of the machines - I do ab exersises with the ball about 100 reps

I can't see the difference. I been trying for over a month or so now and i aint seen anything yet - i seen difference in alot of places, just my ab area and sides are a problem, wont go. It's very stubborn

I drink 1.5 litres water a day. I keep away from high calories such anything fried/take away/etc - I eat alot of fruit, rice, pasta, salad, fruit yogurt.

Any advice anyone? I want to get into a nice shape for the summer and I'm craving for the nice carved up body!!


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Diet = Add protien take away carbs add good fats


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi there,<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

Best way to lose fat is to manage your diet towards high protein, low carbs and good fats. Bring yourself into calorie deficit with your diet combined with CV and you will lose the flab!<o></o>

<o></o>

Exercise before breakfast is a good start to the day!!!


----------



## Go For It (Jan 21, 2010)

What should I take for protien? and whats "good fats" ? lol


----------



## Go For It (Jan 21, 2010)

callingcard - I go to the gym when I wake up! stright after bed I go gym, had 1 banana with me and a bottle of lucozade and I'm in the gym for about 2hrs


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

chicken,eggs,steak,turkey,fish for protein. Peanut butter, olive oil, for fats.

Aim for 200g protein approx

80 Fats

>50 carbs


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Go For It said:


> callingcard - I go to the gym when I wake up! stright after bed I go gym, had 1 banana with me and a bottle of lucozade and I'm in the gym for about 2hrs


Banana is good source of energy but you need to be using your own stored fats to fuel youe efforts instead, try to consume a low amount of complex carbs in the morning, with high protein (instantised oats with a couple of scoops of whey) after your morning workout instead of pre work out banana.

Bringing yourself into calorie deficit is all about managing what you eat, plan you meals in advance and stick to them. work out how many calories your consuming in each meal and keep in the know of your daily intake, and make sure you don't consume maintenance level or more! High protein/low carb/low fat.

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Go For It (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice one guys 

Just one more question - is there anything I can take/buy to help speed up the process?


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Not really, it all comes down to diet in the end. Get yourself a book and write down your meals each day, that will help


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

If you have got a particular problem with fat in stubborn areas, but are lean elsewhere this will be due to the alpha and beta receptor mapping on your adipose cells.

These receptors accept or reject the hormonal message from the likes of epinepherine and norepinepherine

Beta receptors are like the accelerators and alpha like the breaks on release of fatty acids from that particular adipose cell.

So if you have more beta receptors on a cell than alpha receptors the release of fatty acids from that cell will be enhanced. Visa versa, if you have more alpha receptors on a cell than beta receptors, release of fatty acids will be inhibited.

Men tend to have more alpha receptors in their love handles and abdomen and women in the ass and thighs.

Don't despair! there is a solution, and that is yohimbine, and active alkaloid in the herb yohimbe. This chemical blocks the alpha receptor, and gives the adipose cell a chance of having more active beta receptors than alpha receptors.

However, make sure you get yohimbine HCL, and not yohimbe herb. Or you can get topical yohimbine.

This is not a magical cure for stubborn fat, as previously mentioned, right diet and exercise are key, but this compound may help.


----------



## Go For It (Jan 21, 2010)

Haha nice one guys. You lot are great here  I'll be coming back for sure, keep you all updated  thanks very much, greatly appericiated


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Go For It said:


> callingcard - I go to the gym when I wake up! stright after bed I go gym, had 1 banana with me and a bottle of lucozade and I'm in the gym for about 2hrs


so you take a bottle of fizzy sugar and wonder why you aint losing weight....


----------



## Go For It (Jan 21, 2010)

I drink it before I play football, before any exersise and after it as well. It helps me alot

It aint fizzy at all. This is what I drink (Lucozade Hydration or Lucozade Fuel) drink this stuff and water. I don't drink anything else.

http://www.lucozade.com/sport/default.aspx


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Go For It said:


> I take Lucosade before I play football, before any exersise and after it as well. It helps me alot
> 
> It aint fizzy at all. This is what I drink - I drink this stuff and water. I don't use anything else.
> 
> http://www.lucozade.com/sport/default.aspx


I don't buy into all this simple sugars prior to exercise. So long as your body is not in a glycogen deficit, there should be plenty of energy on tap from fat and glycogen.

I do think there is a benefit to simple sugars post exercise. But only high intensity resistance training which should always burn off some glycogen if intense enough. The simple sugars will replace glycogen, and increase insulin to assist in pushing amino's into the muscle. Providing you take refined protein with the sugars.


----------



## Go For It (Jan 21, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> However, make sure you get yohimbine HCL, and not yohimbe herb. Or you can get topical yohimbine.
> 
> This is not a magical cure for stubborn fat, as previously mentioned, right diet and exercise are key, but this compound may help.


I'll try that yohimbine HCL - see if I see any difference.

Where can I buy this product from? I don't want to end up buying something that is fake off a website


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Go For It said:


> I got stomach fat and love handles I can't get rid of.
> 
> I go gym near enough everyday. Do about 35-40 mintues of running and the last 10 mins I run very fast (though I'm at a very high tempo from the start)
> 
> Afterwards I do alot of lightweight training and some of the machines - I do ab exersises with the ball about 100 reps


Sounds like most or much of your exercise is too high-tempo to burn fat. Running is normally in the glycogen-burning zone, not fat burning. You need gentler but sustained activity, like walking.

If by "lightweight training" you mean light weight training, this suggests you might do better by going heavier, at least some of the time. Building more muscle helps to burn fat off if the diet is right, more lean bodymass equals faster calorie burning.


----------



## Go For It (Jan 21, 2010)

Davesky said:


> Sounds like most or much of your exercise is too high-tempo to burn fat. Running is normally in the glycogen-burning zone, not fat burning. You need gentler but sustained activity, like walking.
> 
> If by "lightweight training" you mean light weight training, this suggests you might do better by going heavier, at least some of the time. Building more muscle helps to burn fat off if the diet is right, more lean bodymass equals faster calorie burning.


I do alot of stuff with dumbells and on weight machines.

I go light and I go heavy then light again. I mix it up abit. I don't want to get bulky.

I actually feel my abs feeling firm but I got a very big gut of fat over it  and the love handles look so stupid!! WHY ME??


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Go For It said:


> I'll try that yohimbine HCL - see if I see any difference.
> 
> Where can I buy this product from? I don't want to end up buying something that is fake off a website


http://centurysupplements.com/yohimbine-hcl-hplc-tested-for-potency-and-purity

http://astronutrition.com/yohimbine-hcl-hplc-tested-for-potency-and-purity.html?source=googleps

http://www.groovycart.co.uk/cart.php?c=1243&p=26895&a=152656


----------



## Go For It (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice one Big Joe! appericiated!


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it ok to take an eca 30 stack with the YOHIMBINE HCl,?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

geezer2005 said:


> Is it ok to take an eca 30 stack with the YOHIMBINE HCl,?


NO! Not a good idea, if you take these 2 compounds together it can raise blood pressure silly high. However, Yohimbine has a short life, so if you want the benefits of both you can do Y and C first thing in the morning then ECA about 5 hours later, or do 1 week of YC followed by a week of ECA and so on!


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

so would it be ok doing yohimbine hci in the morning say 7am, then eca at 1.30pm ready for training????


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

geezer2005 said:


> so would it be ok doing yohimbine hci in the morning say 7am, then eca at 1.30pm ready for training????


That would be OK, just don't take them at the same time.


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for that, glad i asked...lol


----------



## yankee_cop (Sep 23, 2009)

You need to be very careful with yohimbine: it has what's known as a 'narrow therapeutic index' which means the difference between too little and a toxic dose is very small. Adverse effects are mainly pretty severe psychiatric disorders, especially anxiety and traumatic 'flash backs'. As said above, not the magic pill so why risk it!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Go For It said:


> I got stomach fat and love handles I can't get rid of.
> 
> I go gym near enough everyday. Do about 35-40 mintues of running and the last 10 mins I run very fast (though I'm at a very high tempo from the start)
> 
> ...


that might your problem .


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

yankee_cop said:


> You need to be very careful with yohimbine: it has what's known as a 'narrow therapeutic index' which means the difference between too little and a toxic dose is very small. Adverse effects are mainly pretty severe psychiatric disorders, especially anxiety and traumatic 'flash backs'. As said above, not the magic pill so why risk it!


Where did you read/hear this mate?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Where did you read/hear this mate?


It's true, which is why you cycle the dose upwards to establish tolerance.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Pros may come in correcting me here but:

why only use lightweights? The heavier the weight, the larger the fat burning boost to ur metabolism u will generate.

Why do cardio before weights? There is higher fat loss potnetial in running after weights.

I also dont know if u will know what foods may be bad for you, stuff like pasta, fruit juice and cereals can all hinder fat loss (depending on your diet), you should probably check out some of the dietry threads here if u haven't done so already.

Good luck to you whatever u decide fella.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> It's true, which is why you cycle the dose upwards to establish tolerance.


Never thought it was that much of a psychoactive substance, anxiety sure but flash backs. Will def tapper up when I start.

To the OP, at the end of the day until you get mid to low teens body fat its all still very much eat less and move more IMO. Unfortunately symptom of being a male storing body fat in the abdomen and lower back.


----------



## BOK (Mar 9, 2007)

Go For It said:


> I'll try that yohimbine HCL - see if I see any difference.
> 
> Where can I buy this product from? I don't want to end up buying something that is fake off a website


Do a search on amazon.com primaforce yohimbine HCL. But look around there are different prces $10 to $20 for the same thing. Its cheap a chips, it cost more for the shipping, so I buy in bulk....


----------



## yankee_cop (Sep 23, 2009)

UKWolverine said:


> Where did you read/hear this mate?


Funnily enough, I'm a med student and have been working with a psychiatrist recently. She was the one who warned me off it!


----------



## wanthelp (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it right to take the yohimbine on its own as some places are combining it with Ephedrine? Its a little confusing


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yankee_cop said:


> You need to be very careful with yohimbine: it has what's known as a 'narrow therapeutic index' which means the difference between too little and a toxic dose is very small. Adverse effects are mainly pretty severe psychiatric disorders, especially anxiety and traumatic 'flash backs'. As said above, not the magic pill so why risk it!


reading through i was going to say id heard there was some side effects

to the OP sort your diet out and you may start gettign somewhere, dont just start looking at things like ECA stacks or Yohimbe (?)

what position do you play in footie?

how are you weight training?

whats your full diet like?



> Is it right to take the yohimbine on its own as some places are combining it with Ephedrine? Its a little confusing


read a bit earlier in the posts mate, ECA could raise your heart rate through the roof, affect your body temperature and also sleep patterns, so why do two things that raise your heart rate?

seems overkill to me especially as you haven't tried plan a yet (good diet)


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

wanthelp said:


> Is it right to take the yohimbine on its own as some places are combining it with Ephedrine? Its a little confusing


Probably is mixed with ECA in what is known as proprietary blends

proprietary blends = Lots of stuff mixed together in doses that do fcuk all!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey all

What ECA can you recommend? :confused1: Can anyone point me in the right direction? Havent got a clue what to go for.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

moonshinebabe33 said:


> Hey all
> 
> What ECA can you recommend? :confused1: Can anyone point me in the right direction? Havent got a clue what to go for.


personally when i did an ECA stack i did it seperatly as opposed to a T5 tablet

i did sida cordofillia though if that helps


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

yankee_cop said:


> Funnily enough, I'm a med student and have been working with a psychiatrist recently. She was the one who warned me off it!


would there be the same side effects if you use a topical substance?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

edit


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

davetherave said:


> i'm not being funny mate but are you having a laugh?
> 
> you want a quick fix but think an avatar showing mr greedy is going to go down well
> 
> stop looking for a quick fix and put some work in


what are you on about?

ive just asked a question about the side effects about the substance.

as for the avatar its exactly what it is... an avatar, its a picture of a t shirt

please answer me this, how do you know i am looking for a quick fix and also how do you know about how much effort me or anyone else puts in?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha check out my inability to differentiate between two members names when htey are not even slightly similar

apologies got form, i thought you was the original poster now with an avatar

retardasaurus


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

davetherave said:


> hahaha check out my inability to differentiate between two members names when htey are not even slightly similar
> 
> apologies got form, i thought you was the original poster now with an avatar
> 
> retardasaurus


ok bud

i was sat here wondering if you knew me or if you were at my gym, watching me sitting on the swiss ball eating cake


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Got form said:


> ok bud
> 
> i was sat here wondering if you knew me or if you were at my gym, watching me sitting on the swiss ball eating cake


 :lol: if i did id of knocked you out by now an nicked your cake :thumb:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

davetherave said:


> :lol: if i did id of knocked you out by now an nicked your cake :thumb:


What would Yohimbine and ECA let me eat cake :drool:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

yea lots and lots of cake


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

moonshinebabe33 said:


> Hey all
> 
> What ECA can you recommend? :confused1: Can anyone point me in the right direction? Havent got a clue what to go for.


Visit site sponsor newimagesupplements


----------



## dobbo81 (Jul 25, 2010)

Davesky said:


> Sounds like most or much of your exercise is too high-tempo to burn fat. Running is normally in the glycogen-burning zone, not fat burning. You need gentler but sustained activity, like walking.


Is this true?


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

In regards to training, drop all the machine crap and concentrate on all the basic compound lifts (bench press, squats, deadlifts and military presses). Master these before jumping onto machines. Not only will you become bigger and stronger using barbells and dumbells, you will also expend more energy as you will be more or less using your whole body to some degree, through each excercise. No need to spend 2hrs training. I'd suggest following rippetoes starting strength....

(pdf download) http://www.mediafire.com/?11u8e92x5o488jd

writeup: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=712752


----------

